# Unlisted Baltimore Horse Med



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Yesterday` was a little cooler at lunchtime but I still got sweat soaked through, mosquito bit and stung by yellow jackets on the back and the thigh ( they don't like probes) but I was still happy to be out digging.  We certainly are a different sort.  The wasps made me move to the other side of this small dump and they kept sending out scouts that would buzz me but not sting. About the only thing worth keeping this day had been a little 3-in-1 bottle.  I kept it because when we dropped our oldest off at college last Saturday one of the things she brought with her was a tiny three-in-one bottle I had given her when she was a little girl.  Right before leaving I exposed one more base and said to myself this is it, the last one for today.  I figured it was just another slick med or broken flask and was surprised when I turned it over and it wiped into a large embossed med: 

 DR THOS WM SPRANKLIN'S 
 ANTI-FEVER MIXTURE 

 A quick search on our site turned up nothing (good I thought).  A google search for Thomas William Spranklin turned up only five hits (still good I thought), interestingly one was a preview of a list of New York College alumni with a Thomas William Spranklin D.V.S.   On a hunch I checked my Baltimore book  hoping there was a Spranklin that had bottles without Baltimore or a Baltimore address on them.  There were two, no mention of Baltimore and the best part was that this one was not listed!  The first one listed is DR. T.W. SPRANKLIN'S/COLIC MIXTURE, FOR HORSE a clear 8" Philadelphia oval the other a Dr. THOs. Wm. SPRANKLIN/MARYLAND VETERINARY/HOSPITAL an aqua 9 3/4" Hub oval both listed as rare.  It washed up mint, but on drying appears to have developed a little flake on the lip but no glass is missing. 
 Still I was psyched!  There are scant times we diggers get to add to the historical record, but in this hobby it's always a possibility and to me those moments are golden.  I found these two horseshoes at the same dump.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

In the Baltimore book they have a side note that says he practiced on Harford Ave., Balto. from 1890 to 1915 and from the other bottle he also worked at the Maryland Veterinary Hospital.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Philadelphia Oval


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Side view of top


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

alas, top

 Hey Marjorie - hook me up with some geneology stuff please.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Some interesting stuff I found online.  I also found a Bruce Spranklin's website who's still a vet in the Baltimore area.  I sent him an email.

http://familytreemaker.genealogy.com/users/o/a/s/Mary-Elaine-Oaster/index.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice med. You should submit it to the Balt. club for thier next book update.


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Matt,  I got a whole box of stuff I'm hoping to get to Doc at the next meeting.


----------



## capsoda (Aug 25, 2009)

I've got about a dozen or so of those Steve. Worth about a buck or so.




 Gotcha didn't I.......[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 25, 2009)

Man, and I had this all wrapped up and ready to ship to you...........[]


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 27, 2009)

I just realized there was a picture of the Doc on that geneology website.  Still haven't heard from the vet office. Photo was taken on Baptism day of Mary Elaine Spranklinin 1931. In the photo are Thomas William Spranklin, great grandfather, John William Spranklin, grandfather, and Frederick Wm Spranklin, father.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw that when I read the first post. He's the one on the far right, I'm guessing.


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh man, what a find.  Joe loves those vet meds.  I do too.  I've only found one shard(Distemperine).  I liked the way you photographed it with the horseshoes.


----------



## cracked bottle (Aug 27, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: cobaltbot
> 
> Thanks Matt,  I got a whole box of stuff I'm hoping to get to Doc at the next meeting.


 
 Steve,

 Nice looking medicine!!! Look forward to seeing your bottles at the club meeting.  

 Marc


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

Great find!  Let us know everyone's reaction from the bottle club meeting!  How exciting - I simply love finding out the history/story behind a bottle!  Your research on this one was fantastic...and I enjoyed you sharing the "journey" of how you found out about it.  I am in full agreement with you - I do a search here for the embossing and if nothing comes up I think - hummmm - cause there is a little bit of everything on the site!

 Curious...when you (or anyone else reading this) DO find out history/facts on a bottle (like the pic above, etc) do you print out the info and keep files somewhere...or 3 x 5 cards...?

 Maybe I should start a new thread on this...but I would like to know how everyone records info on their stuff?  I thought about getting one of those "clicker" label makers and putting #'s that reference either reference a 3 x 5 card or better yet a computer list (then you type links/etc) so that I know and - one day - my family will know what they are holding in their hands so they don't sell it for a quarter at a yard sale!

 Anyhoo...love your research...also...the bottle appears to be slightly cornflower blue in the pics (not aqua)...I like that!

 Tinna


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2009)

> I would like to know how everyone records info on their stuff?


 
 I keep track of about 7000 different medicine bottles so I use MS Access database. 
 There arent alot of other options to be able to quickly sort, search, and format that much data.


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wow...7000...now THAT is one heck of a database!!!  Are these bottles that you have and/or have had over the years or like a list (of ones you have - want - see - etc...) and you note if you have them, see them, price points over the years, etc...maybe add pics too...  Again - WOW is the only word that can describe that!  

 >>For the bottles you have do you actually mark them in any way?  Like with a list # or something so if you picked it up off the shelf...you could pull up all the info on it? 

 Access is a fantastic program...for the query possibilities alone - I should have thought of that - I guess I should start my inventory on a list first and then convert it over to access to add future items.   

 Thanks,
 Tinna


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2009)

For my own collection I use an excel spreadsheat because it makes it easy to keep track of totals for what I paided and sold them for.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I use access too but I'm always looking for something better.  I taught myself access but still have a lot to learn.  I am not real familiar with using excell though.  Right now I have several different formats that I can view or print my collection.  Here is one view:


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is another view:


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

And here is another, this one has 4 bottles per page:


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2009)

I think there are a couple programs out there specifically for collectors that arent bad.
 Good for people who arent as computer savy or just dont have the time to fool with making thier own apps. I cant remember the names but people here probably know some of them.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2009)

> And here is another, this one has 4 bottles per page:


 
 I like how you have the photos embedded, very nice.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Wilkie
> 
> Here is another view:


notice the value I have for my vaseline jar?  25 dollars??  I actually have a reference for that and I'm only using the value for insurance purposes.  I know it's only worth 50 cents[]  I thought I'd point that out before someone called me on it.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2009)

It got my attention! I was thinking about all the ones I left at the dump and wondering if that were possible.[] Glad I'm right. Would hate to have re-buried that much money.

 I gotta remember to take a picture of  the Wilkie milk cap for you.. I'll try to do that soon. 

 That looks like a good program. Tinna - start using one of these programs before you have too much stuff to log.

 Kate


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see that Wilkie milk cap!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, well, mine are all screwtops... one came complete with vaseline (made it easy to clean.)


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Aug 28, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: pyshodoodle
> 
> That looks like a good program. Tinna - start using one of these programs before you have too much stuff to log.
> 
> Kate


 
 I agree Kate - I'm already a little overwhelmed with what I have and want to inventory/research them all (jars and bottles)...I have the new Red Book (had that on my Christmas list last year)...and it has helped so much...I'm assuming that for bottles it's probably best to also get books that deal with "specific" areas...that may take some time though...is there 1 or 2 books that other's could recommend as the best for overall categories?  One's I could carry with me and check when I come across a bottle?  

 Yes...I should get starting listing them soon...and I DO love the pic's embedded beside the descriptions....I'm such a visual person and that really helps - in the Red Book they draw pics of "some" of the jars...and it makes it a lot easier...especially with a lot of different variants!

 Thanks so much for putting the pages up...that really helps to give me ideas...Wilkie...the different views you showed are coming from the same database - you just have different ways of viewing the data - right?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 28, 2009)

..are amber ones any good??


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I passed up an amber one once for 5 dollars at an antique store.  I went back for it and the store was closed, permanatly.  I like the amber ones and I would think they're worth a few dollars.  I'd pay for one anyway.  


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> ..are amber ones any good??


----------



## capsoda (Aug 28, 2009)

Yep, the amber ones are super common around here.


----------

